# Strut turret tie bar question



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

I was actually hoping someone here could help me with some info. I have a strut tie bar from an S3 which I intend on using on my Mk4 GTI and was wondering if someone can provide me with some info. I was wondering how the bar was fastened in the original application. My ETKA lists 8mm nuts but makes no mention of what they are threaded onto. Is it something similar to the plate on a TT, or is it just studs pressed into the tower itself? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Strut turret tie bar question (IFlyGTI)*

No one ?!?


----------

